

Driverless mining haul trucks - hhandoko
http://vimeo.com/73911554

======
hhandoko
Following up on the Medium article[1], as there seemed to be a bit of interest
on these autonomous trucks.

[1] - [https://medium.com/war-is-boring/bed4b2b5a70a](https://medium.com/war-
is-boring/bed4b2b5a70a)

